# crossfitter vs bodybuilder



## stepaukas (May 1, 2010)

an interesting discussion yesterday at work. one guy, a former soccer player is heavy into crossfit type workouts, the other guy has been bodybuilding for many years. these two were discussing, well, almost arguying who is fitter, built better stronger. etc.. now, the word crossfit is a few years old on all the forums and web sites, but realistically, that type of training has been around forever. when i started gymnastics in 1960, we were doing workouts like they do now on the x-fit board. all of them..
just combine speed and strength with some endurance and you got the crossfit workout of the day.
anyway, i kept out of their discussion, but personally, my opinion is the bodybuilder is built a little bit better than the xfit guy, and may, may be a bit stronger on certain lifts, but overall, i would pick the xfit guy anytime. agile, fast, quick, has endurance, can row, run a fast 100 or a 10k.. just overall way fitter. the bodybuilder walks on the treadmill for cardio, or is so braindead, eliminates cardio alltogether, as the no. 1 goal is size, not fitness.. my opinion is the xfit guy is way way fitter and looks almost as good as your normal bodybuilder.normal meaning the average joe at any gym. sure dorian yates is built better than a 6' 170# xfit guy, but i'm talking the average joe and any gym.
any opinions or comments?


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

http://www.answers.com/topic/physical-fitness
Definition of physically fit- If you are physically fit, you are free from illness, and able to function efficiently and effectively, to enjoy leisure, and to cope with emergencies. Health-related components of physical fitness include body composition, cardiovascular fitness, flexibility, muscular endurance, and muscle strength. Skill-related components include agility, balance, coordination, power, reaction time, and speed.
Bodybuilders whose goal is build, shape, and define muscle mass. Most athletes, who have very high cardiovascular endurance such as swimmers and marathon runners, do not display big, full, and shapely muscle due to the fact that they use muscle mass as a fuel source. So do the same principles that apply to long distance runners apply to bodybuilders and what kind of cardio program should a bodybuilder include in his or her training?  If building muscle were the only facet of a bodybuilder's training, the ideal amount of cardio for a bodybuilder would probably be zero because the more cardio/aerobic exercise that you do, the more muscle tissue your body starts to use for energy after it becomes depleted of fat and glycogen. Yet bodybuilding is a sport that not only factors muscle mass into being a champion, but also how lean he or she is. Some people can simply lower their caloric intake through dieting and get ripped without doing any type of cardiovascular exercise. 

So with that being said I would say that it depends on the individual. But as a whole, in my opinion I would say that a person who trains crossfit primarily, with moderate bodybuilding would be more "Physically Fit" then someone who trains bodybuilding with light crossfit.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2010)

Depends on the task they are being asked to do, and on the individuals.

If you ask a bodybuilder and crossfitter to do a crossfit workout, it's obvious who has the edge there. Same as if you asked a crossfitter to do a bodybuilding workout. They will obviously have a better performance in the "event" and environment they have actually trained for.

Put a sprinter in a marathon, and a marathon runner in a sprint and you get the same effect.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

YouTube Video










"Crossfitters discuss important crossfit topics."


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## sassy69 (May 1, 2010)

Its all in what you're conditioned for.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2010)

^ AKA exercise specificity.


----------



## Phineas (May 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Depends on the task they are being asked to do, and on the individuals.
> 
> If you ask a bodybuilder and crossfitter to do a crossfit workout, it's obvious who has the edge there. Same as if you asked a crossfitter to do a bodybuilding workout. They will obviously have a better performance in the "event" and environment they have actually trained for.
> 
> Put a sprinter in a marathon, and a marathon runner in a sprint and you get the same effect.



Gaz, you look like wolverine in your avatar.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2010)

Only more jacked. 

(Don't forget to spell my name properly on that cheque, buddy...)


----------



## Phineas (May 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Depends on the task they are being asked to do, and on the individuals.
> 
> If you ask a bodybuilder and crossfitter to do a crossfit workout, it's obvious who has the edge there. Same as if you asked a crossfitter to do a bodybuilding workout. They will obviously have a better performance in the "event" and environment they have actually trained for.
> 
> Put a sprinter in a marathon, and a marathon runner in a sprint and you get the same effect.



I'm so sick of the "spread some more rep around" when I try and rep you.

Can someone please rep Gaz?


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I'm so sick of the "spread some more rep around" when I try and rep you.
> 
> Can someone please rep Gaz?



Can somebody rep Phineas for repping me?


----------



## Merkaba (May 1, 2010)

Typical male bravado crap...I agree....apples and oranges.....specificity...


----------



## gtbmed (May 1, 2010)

Who is more fit, a basketball player or a soccer player?

Fit for what?

As has been said, it's all about specificity.  The crossfitter is going to be good at certain things and the bodybuilder is going to be good at certain things.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Who is more fit, a basketball player or a soccer player?



Soccer players have nicer butts.

Just sayin'...


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

Built said:


> Soccer players have nicer butts.



DaMayor used to play soccer......DaMayor misses his soccer butt.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> DaMayor used to play soccer......DaMayor misses his soccer butt.



That was back when it was 25 players on the field at a time huh?


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> That was back when it was 25 players on the field at a time huh?



Yeah. And we played barefoot....on a dirt field...and instead of a Brine, we kicked a skull around. I was 'bending it like Beckham' before Beckham was cool. My role model was this guy named Edison Arantes do Nascimento...he was pretty good.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yeah. And we played barefoot....on a dirt field...and instead of a Brine, we kicked a skull around. I was 'bending it like Beckham' before Beckham was cool. My role model was this guy named *Edison Arantes do Nascimento.*..he was pretty good.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> DaMayor used to play soccer......DaMayor misses his soccer butt.



Talking in third person makes you a villain.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Talking in third person makes you a villain.



Not if the weeping emoticon is used in conjunction with the third person gibberish. DaMayor likes the weeping emoticon.


----------



## Hoglander (May 1, 2010)

For survival and combat 5 10 and 185lb crossfit. 

A lean young, fast and strong 5 foot 10 inch is perfect, for overall function.


----------



## ceazur (May 2, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> For survival and combat 5 10 and 185lb crossfit.
> 
> A lean young, fast and strong 5 foot 10 inch is perfect, for overall function.



Lemme guess, your 5'10"?


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Its all in what you're conditioned for.



There's training for a specific sport, but there's also "the luck of the draw" factor.

Finding the sport your body is obviously aligned with.

My best friend in h.s. said his shoulder width was a result of swimming. I believed that statement until I saw his father and two older brothers. All possessed the same build with shoulders a mile wide and hips that were nothing.

Crossfit versus bodybuilder seems to be a similar idea, imo.

I see more than one person at the gym with a beanie and a spaghetti strap tank training like a bodybuilder yet looking more like a distance runner.

Some people "get swole" while others just don't.

As far as who is more fit, I believe that's independent of appearance in many cases.

Lou Ferrigno was huge in I think it was the first World's Strongest Man competiton. He was also athletic as can be, winning the bicycle race and the baseball hit, if I'm not mistaken.

"Fit" is a pretty broad topic, but relative to the fitness of crossfit average joes versus bodybuilder athletes I'd go with...

_"It depends."_


----------



## stepaukas (May 6, 2010)

curt
did you remember the sports spectacular show where a bunch of specific world class athletes did 10 events that wernt their sport?on the weightlifting, where you take it off the rack at shoulder height, then pushpress it overhead,brian oldfield asked what the record was and one of the spotters/announcers said 280 pounds by carl eller of the minnesota vikings. brian said put on 300 pounds. then you could have heard a pin drop. he then pressed it 5 times.. great stuff..
i think lou f dropped out at 260#'s.
brian was the world recolder in the shot put at the time.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

^That rings a bell.

Impressive strength. No doubt about that!

Oldfield competed in the World's Strongest Man contest in 1978, finishing seventh in a field of ten competitors.  He also competed in Scottish Highland Games in the 1970s. Utilizing his experience in the shot put, he set many field records in the Stone put. *His career-best throw of 63'2" in the light stone, accomplished at Braemar, Scotland, in 1973, is still a world record.*

From *Brian Oldfield - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Energy (May 7, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------

